# Bulldozer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ? Update 16.03



## Nobody 2.0 (15. März 2011)

*Bulldozer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ? Update 16.03*

Anfangs behauptete MSI das man die kommende AM3+ CPU doch auf AM 3 Boards nutzen kann. Das wurde später seitens AMD mehrfach dementiert. Nun kommt aber Asus als weiterer Marktführer hinzu.

So sollen Sechs bereits verfügbare AM3 boards mit einem BIOS-Update mit Bulldozzer umgehen können. Darunter befinden sich; Crosshair IV Extreme und Crosshair IV Formula, M4A-Serie M4A89TD PRO/USB, M4A89TD PRO, M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 und M4A89GTD PRO.
Zusätzlich will Asus laut Medienberichten zehn neue Mainboards auf AM3+ vorstellen, die die neue M5A-Serie bilden. Grundlage für diese sind aber bisher allesamt alte Chipsätze, bei sechs der zehn Platinen kommt gar ein 760G-Low-Cost-Chipsatz zum Einsatz, eine Variante baut auf den AMD 870 und drei weitere auf den AMD 880G.

Quelle

Zusätzlich noch ein Bild was die Story kompletiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bleibt letztlich abzuwarten was nun richtig ist. Aber vermutlich ist an der Sache doch noch etwas dran wenn nun neben MSI auch Asus sagt das es möglich sein wird eine AM 3 + CPU auf einen AM 3 Board zu betreiben. Dem wiederspricht aber der Tatsache das AM3+ CPUs vier Pins mehr haben sollen als AM 3 CPUs was wiederum den Schluss zulässt das nur wenige Bulldozzer auf AM 3 laufen werden. Aber letzteres ist bisher nur Vermutung.

*UPDATE 16.03.2011*

Nach einer heutigen Aussage von der Asus entwicklungsabteilung passen die kommenden AM3+ CPUs mechanisch in den Sockel AM3, auch wenn die AM3+ CPUs eine andere Anzahl an Pins haben. Somit muss  die CPUs mehr als 938 Pins (AM3 CPUs) und weniger als 942 Pin (AM3+) haben. Der Sockel AM3 hat 941 Pins.
Zwar passen die CPUs mechanisch in den Sockel, aber es werden einige  Funktionen der Bulldozzer CPU nicht im AM3 Mainboard nutzbar sein. So fallen die neuen Energiesparfunktionen der AM3+ CPUs weg.. Auch die Fast-SVID -Funktion, die ein sehr schnelles ändern der VCore ermöglichen soll, wird nicht unterstüzt.
Ein weiteres Problem wird sein, dass einige der Highend Modell der AM3+ höhere Lastspitzen bei der Stromstärke benötigen als aktuelle AM3 CPUs. Im Grenzfall könnte hier sogar die "Over-Current-Protection" der Mainboards greifen. Ein stabiler Betrieb kann daher womöglich nicht immer garantiert werden.Außerdem wird ein 8ooer Chipsatz vorausgesetzt.
Der letzte Punkt passt auch gut zu der Kompatibilitätsliste von ASUS. Diese listet aktuell nur einige wenige Highend-Mainboards, die hochwertige Spannungswandler haben und für CPUs mit 140 W zugelassen sind. 
Somit ist es so gut wie bestätigt das Bulldozzer mechanisch in den Sockel AM3 passt. Einige Features werden nicht vorhanden sein und weiterhin werden die OC ergebnise niedriger sein als auf einen AM 3+ Board.
Somit wiederholt sich die Geschichte wie man sie bei AM2+ und AM3 CPUs gesehen hat.

Asrock bleibt allerdings noch bei der Version das es nicht passen wird während MSI wie Asus weiter darauf beharen das es geht. Allerdings hat sich die Quelle als verlässlich erwiesen.

Quelle; Asus Mitarbeiter


----------



## merkurmb (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

wird bestimmt wieder so sein wie bei den X4 920 und X4 940 war.


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Ein ewiges Hin und Her ist das mit der Kompatibilität - entweder AMD hat die Boardpartner völlig verwirrt, oder sie wissen einfach mehr als AMD bislang herausrücken will ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Ich dachte es sei schon lange klar das man AM3+ CPUs auch auf AM3 Boards betreiben kann, nur AM3 CPUs nicht auf AM3+ Boards.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich dachte es sei schon lange klar das man AM3+ CPUs auch auf AM3 Boards betreiben kann, nur AM3 CPUs nicht auf AM3+ Boards.


 
Ich hab gedacht das wär anders herum!


----------



## Leandros (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich dachte es sei schon lange klar das man AM3+ CPUs auch auf AM3 Boards betreiben kann, nur AM3 CPUs nicht auf AM3+ Boards.


 
Rly?! 

Also, da die AM3+ High-End Zambezi CPU's 4 Pins mehr haben, denke ich, das man nur die Low End CPU's auf den AM3 Boards betreiben kann. Also Effektiv heiß es, neues Board 


Edit: Jetzt habt ihr es geschafft .. nu bin ich auch verwirrt xDD


----------



## Headologic (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Komisch bis jetzt sagen die AMD-Folien nur dass AM3-CPU's >auf< AM3+-MoBos kompatibel sind. 
Naja um das zu überprüfen würds mich schon interessieren ob die den einen Pin den der Zambezi mehr braucht, auf dem AM3 MoBo freigehalten haben.

*Steht ja ganz dick grün eingekreist oben rechts!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Ich traue keinem mehr, ich warte, bis Bulldozer im Laden steht.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich hab gedacht das wär anders herum!


 
Pfff, da soll sich noch einer auskennen... Alle loben AMD immer weil die so eine vermeintliche Sockelkompatibilität haben sollen und was ist nun? Keiner weiß was los ist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Vor einiger Zeit hieß es Bulldozzer währe zu AM3 kombatibel. Das wurde dann von AMD dementiert da es nicht gehen würde wenngleich es versucht wurde.
Dann stand das einige zeit so da bis vor der Cebit MSI sagte das Bulldozzer doch auf AM3 lauffähig ist. Was wiederum von AMD dementiert wurde aber MSI blieb dabei. Nun Kommt Asus also ein unabhäniger Herrsteller und meint ebenfalls das es möglich ist. AMD hat bisher noch nicht dementiert. Nur finde ich es erstaunlich das beide Board herrsteller unabhänig meinen es geht doch. 
Dennoch bleibt immer noch die Tatsache gehen das AM3+ 4 Pins mehr hat als AM 3 und das zum Teil an stellen wo bei AM3 gar kein Pin ist sondern nur ein Abstandshalter.(zu sehen auf PCGH)
Jedenfalls denke ich das das es so aussehen wird das wenige Modelle auf AM3 laufen werden. Das aber mit eingeschränkten Funktionen was ähnlich aussehen wird wie beim X6 auf AM2+


----------



## kress (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich traue keinem mehr, ich warte, bis Bulldozer im Laden steht.


 
Seh ich auch so. 

Dieses hin und her nervt ganz schön.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Das aber mit eingeschränkten Funktionen was ähnlich aussehen wird wie beim X6 auf AM2+


 
Wenn das nur den Turbo Modus betrifft, den können sicher viele verschmerzen.


----------



## Headologic (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Selbst PCGH hatte mal zur Cebit einen interessanten Artikel über die Unterschiede vom Sockel gebracht.

*Und ihr seht den Unterschied am Sockel OBEN RECHTS!!! Da ist ein von zwei Pins freigeworden der aber beim AM3 zu ist*

*AM3*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und dann hier der AM3+*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich mir im Internet die Boards von Asus vergleiche, z.B. beim Formula Extreme ist dieser nicht Bulli tauglich, da ein Pin noch zu ist, stellt es selber *fest. *

Ich bin daher schon seit langem auf dem Grundsatz, lieber neues Mobo mit neuem Chipsatz und allen Features statt eins billig jez schon zu erwerben das evtl. eingeschränkte Funktionen hat.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Nur weil ein Sockel so viele Pins aufnehmen kann heist das nicht das die entsprechende CPU auch so viele haben muss.

Meine Vermutung ist die das einige der ersten Modelle noch passen werden da ihnen die entsprechenden Pins fehlen die sonst im weg währen. Aber spätere werden dann wohl nicht mehr passen da dann die Pins benötigt werden. Und die CPUs sie dann haben werden. In wie weit das nun Leistung kostet oder nicht wird sich nach den relase zeigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*



Headologic schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir im Internet die Boards von Asus vergleiche, z.B. beim Formula Extreme ist dieser nicht Bulli tauglich, da ein Pin noch zu ist, stellt es selber *fest. *



Kannst du das mal einkreisen, irgendwie sehe ich nichts.



Headologic schrieb:


> Ich bin daher schon seit langem auf dem Grundsatz, lieber neues Mobo mit neuem Chipsatz und allen Features statt eins billig jez schon zu erwerben das evtl. eingeschränkte Funktionen hat.



Das ist ja das Problem, wie Boards kommen laut Asus mit dem alten oder sogar ganz altem Chipsatz raus, den neuen sehe ich nicht und der ist eh nur ein umgelabelter alter.


----------



## riedochs (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Oben rechts sind bei AM3 2 Löcher zu, bei AM3+ nur 1 Loch.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mal fix das Hauptmerkmal eingerahmt.


----------



## Headologic (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Danke quantenslipstream, ich hab mein Post bearbeitet und hier poste ich es gleich nochmal 
Nobody 2.0 war schneller 

ihr seht den Unterschied am Sockel OBEN RECHTS!!! Da ist ein von zwei Pins freigeworden der aber beim AM3 zu ist
Und da seh ich bei dem Formula Extreme von Asus aber dass dieser betreffende Pin zu ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem, wie Boards kommen laut Asus mit dem alten oder sogar ganz altem Chipsatz raus, den neuen sehe ich nicht und der ist eh nur ein umgelabelter alter.



Zwar ist der neue vll. umgelabelt, vll. auch nicht. AMD hat doch bis jetzt dazu sich nicht richtig geäussert oder habe ich da etwas übersehen?


----------



## XE85 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Also nach den Bildern zu urteilen kann eine AM3+ CPU mechanisch gar nicht in den AM3 passen, es sei denn man entfernd diesen einen Pin. Möchte wissen wie ASUS nun drauf kommt das man die CPUs doch einbaun kann, haben die etwa noch immer kein Testsample erhalten? Sehr schleierhaft das ganze.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Vom Phenom 2 gabs damals auch zwei CPUs, die AM2+ waren, den 940 und den 920, die passten nicht in AM3 rein. Kann also sein, dass AMD etwas ähnliches plant, also ein Bulldozer Chip, der in AM3 passen wird und dann eben ein Feature weniger hat, aber die Leistung trotzdem da ist.


----------



## merkurmb (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

bei Asrock gibt es AM 3 Board´s mit AM3+ Aufdruck.    

890FX Deluxe5
                                                                         890GM Pro3 R2.0
                                                                         890GX Pro3


----------



## i.neT' (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Hö? kann doch garnicht sein, laut AMD sind die neuen AM3+ Cpu's mit mehr Pins.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Ja die neuen Chipsätze sind nur umgelabelte 880er das wurde mitlerweile durch mehrere Herrsteller bestätigt und AMD schweigt.... mal wieder.....


----------



## ghostadmin (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*



i.neT' schrieb:


> Hö? kann doch garnicht sein, laut AMD sind die neuen AM3+ Cpu's mit mehr Pins.


 
Sind se ja auch, ist ja anscheinend einer mehr.


----------



## riedochs (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ja die neuen Chipsätze sind nur umgelabelte 880er das wurde mitlerweile durch mehrere Herrsteller bestätigt und AMD schweigt.... mal wieder.....



Finde ich jetzt nicht so tragisch, wenn es derzeit nicht nötig ist neue Chipsätze bereit zustellen.


----------



## i.neT' (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Sind se ja auch, ist ja anscheinend einer mehr.


 
Hä? wie meinst du das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Finde ich jetzt nicht so tragisch, wenn es derzeit nicht nötig ist neue Chipsätze bereit zustellen.


 
Na ja, USB 3 nativ im Chipsatz wäre nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Ein Pin mehr = mehr Pins? Irgendwie logisch.. Meistens?


----------



## Jan565 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Der AM3 Sockel wird Pin Technisch nicht voll genutzt. Es werden bei AM3 nur 938 von den 941 oder was es waren genutzt. 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Hersteller für ein Paar Boards eine Bios raus bringen werden, dass der BD darauf läuft. Schließlich laufen auch AM3 CPU´s auf AM3+. Daher ist auch denkbar das die Hersteller es geschafft haben, es auch umgedreht zu Garantieren.


----------



## i.neT' (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ein Pin mehr = mehr Pins? Irgendwie logisch.. Meistens?


 
lol..... Ich hab es geschrieben weil die ja meinen das nen AM3+ CPU auf AM3 passt,  deswegen hab ich geschrieben das es mehr sind....


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Abwarten und Tee trinken - aber das Versteckspiel erinnert mich an Fermi und DAS besorgt mich


----------



## i.neT' (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Es kann doch kein CPU mit *MEHR PINS* auf ein Sockel wo *WENIGER LÖCHER* sind...


----------



## Cyris (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Zum letzten mal..! Hier von uns hat wohl noch niemand den Bulldozer von unten gesehen, sprich die Anzahl der Pins bestimmt. Der Sockel AM3+ hat zwar mehr platz, um genau zu sein, 1 Sockelloch mehr als der AM3, jedoch wissen wir nicht ob der "Bulldozer FX" das nutzt, oder ob das schon für andere Modelle gedacht ist?


----------



## Headologic (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Die News beim Ati-Forum:


> User Cyris hat im Forum schon beschrieben, dass dieses Update interessant sein wird, da unter den Mainboards auch die HighEnd-Modelle Crosshair weilen. Das IOS-Update ist offiziell bei Asus verfügbar. Doch gilt hier Vorsicht, da es sich nur um ein Test-BIOS handelt, welches keine finale Version darstellt. Unterstreichen ließe sich die AM3-Kompatibilität der alten Motherboards durch die Tatsache, *dass Asus nicht weniger als zehn Motherboards der neuen M5A-Serie in den nächsten Monaten veröffentlichen möchte, welche alle AM3+ Sockel aufweisen, allerdings mit Chipsätzen der 8er Serie bzw. mit dem angestaubten 760G ausgestattet sind.*



Von daher, eine Möglichkeit wäre natürlich eine neue Version von Mobos zu veröffentlichen, die aber den AM3+-Sockel aufweisen, aber trotzdem unter der "gleichen Bezeichnung" vermarktet werden, inkl. gleichen (altem) Chipsatz. Daher könnte ein BIOS-Update die Kompatibilität wiederherstellen. 
Das ist nur das was ich gerade denke


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*



Cyris schrieb:


> Zum letzten mal..! Hier von uns hat wohl noch niemand den Bulldozer von unten gesehen, sprich die Anzahl der Pins bestimmt. *Der Sockel AM3+ hat zwar mehr platz, um genau zu sein, 1 Sockelloch mehr als der AM3, jedoch wissen wir nicht ob der "Bulldozer FX" das nutzt, oder ob das schon für andere Modelle gedacht ist?*


 
Das ist auch das was ich im startpost so angesprochen habe. Es ist noch nicht gewiß ob die ersten CPUs das auch benötigen. Es gibt sowohl bei Intel als auch bei AMD beispiele wo Pins einfach nicht gebraucht wurden aber dennoch vorhanden waren. Ich denke die haben nur vorsichsthalber mehr verbaut aber brauchen die vorerst erstmal nicht. So komm es eben das Asus,MSI etc drauf kammen das es auch mit einen Bios Update geht was man ja im Bild im ersten Post sieht. Daher denke ich wird sich die geschichte von AM 2+ wiederholen. Bleibt eben noch abzuwarten ob die CPU wirklich das bringt was sie soll. 
Ich warte jetzt nur noch darauf das noch mehr Hersteller mit einen Bios Update kommen denn die werden bestimmt schon ES CPUs haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Die Boardhersteller müssen ja schon Zugang zum Bulldozer haben, wie sonst ein Bios entwickeln, mit der er laufen wird?


----------



## Memphys (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Vom Phenom 2 gabs damals auch zwei CPUs, die AM2+ waren, den 940 und den 920, die passten nicht in AM3 rein. Kann also sein, dass AMD etwas ähnliches plant, also ein Bulldozer Chip, der in AM3 passen wird und dann eben ein Feature weniger hat, aber die Leistung trotzdem da ist.


 
Es gehen sogar weit mehr AM3 CPUs auf AM2+, auf meinem läuft zB. auch noch der 955 und der 1055T/1075T und wenn das Ding mehr als 95W supporten würde sogar noch mehr. War halt für 40€ das Teil ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Ich rede aber von AM2+ CPUs. AMD konnte vom Phenom 2 auch eine AM2+ CPU fertigen, die rein auf AM2+ läuft, daher kann ich mir vorstellen, dass AMD einen AM3 Bulldozer fertigen kann, bzw. hat und eben der passt dann auf AM3 Boards, also nicht alle Bulldozer, sondern eben nur der eine bestimmte (oder vielleicht 2 Versionen). Alle anderen Bulldozer sind AM3+ CPUs und brauchen den neuen Sockel.


----------



## X6Sixcore (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Son übergangs-Prozessor is doch kalter Kaffee mit saurer Milch...

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Aber AMD User, die eben deswegen AM3 gekauft haben, weil Bulldozer angeblich drauf laufen soll, würden sich sicherlich freuen, AMD kann so noch ein paar Kröten mehr mitnehmen, also wieso nicht?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Naja bisher dementiert AMD das ganze wehement. Ich denke das ganze wird dann wieder so ablaufen wie mit den X3 zu X4 Freischalten. Das war auch so ein Alleingang der Board Hersteller ohne das AMD das wollte. Wobei die dann auch nichts dagegen unternommen haben.


----------



## sniggerz (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Pfff, da soll sich noch einer auskennen... Alle loben AMD immer weil die so eine vermeintliche Sockelkompatibilität haben sollen und was ist nun? Keiner weiß was los ist.


 
Nunja, es ist deutlich vor dem Release. Das Problem liegt nicht an AMD, sondern an uns Informations-Suchtis, die zu ungeduldig zum Warten sind. Ich zähle mich btw auch zu dieser Masse.


----------



## doodlez (15. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*



X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Son übergangs-Prozessor is doch kalter Kaffee mit saurer Milch...
> 
> MfG


 
und 2 stückchen Salz




bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt, aber wieso nicht gleich was gescheites bauen. alte Chipsätze find ich jetzt nicht so praktisch für eine Cpu die die bisherige Intel Cpu angreifen soll, rein Imagemäßig


----------



## -Pinhead- (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*



Headologic schrieb:


> Komisch bis jetzt sagen die AMD-Folien nur dass AM3-CPU's >auf< AM3+-MoBos kompatibel sind.
> Naja um das zu überprüfen würds mich schon interessieren ob die den einen Pin den der Zambezi mehr braucht, auf dem AM3 MoBo freigehalten haben.


 
zähl doch mal nach


----------



## SeaR169 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozzer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Vor einiger Zeit hieß es Bulldozzer währe zu AM3 kombatibel. Das wurde dann von AMD dementiert da es nicht gehen würde wenngleich es versucht wurde.
> Dann stand das einige zeit so da bis vor der Cebit MSI sagte das Bulldozzer doch auf AM3 lauffähig ist. Was wiederum von AMD dementiert wurde aber MSI blieb dabei. Nun Kommt Asus also ein unabhäniger Herrsteller und meint ebenfalls das es möglich ist. AMD hat bisher noch nicht dementiert. Nur finde ich es erstaunlich das beide Board herrsteller unabhänig meinen es geht doch.
> Dennoch bleibt immer noch die Tatsache gehen das AM3+ 4 Pins mehr hat als AM 3 und das zum Teil an stellen wo bei AM3 gar kein Pin ist sondern nur ein Abstandshalter.(zu sehen auf PCGH)
> Jedenfalls denke ich das das es so aussehen wird das wenige Modelle auf AM3 laufen werden. Das aber mit eingeschränkten Funktionen was ähnlich aussehen wird wie beim X6 auf AM2+


 

Game Over


----------



## Cyris (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Auf Ati-Forum.de gibt es jetzt eine gute Aussage warum AMD sagt, "Nein es geht nicht", aber es doch funktioniert, wie die meisten hier vermuten sind es nur eingeschränkte Funktionen, bei nicht voll genutzten Sockel.


----------



## PEG96 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Hier wäre dann auch ein beta bios mit dem bulldozer dann laufen sollte: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
Das nen ich mal geil


----------



## Ahab (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*

Mein Gott können die sich vielleicht alle ENDLICH mal einigen und sich endlich auch mal absprechen?! Und es wäre schön von AMD auch mal etwas mehr Informationen diesbezüglich zu hören als "Lolno, srsly."   Diese Geheimniskrämerei geht mir echt auf die Ketten.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*



doodlez schrieb:


> und 2 stückchen Salz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


SeaR169 schrieb:


> Game Over


 
Die sinnvollen Beiträge sind immer wieder schön anzusehen und sehr Lehrreich...

Es gab wieder ein Update was die Meinung der meisten bestätigen wird. Einige Funktionen werden nicht unterstüzt auf AM3. Aber es wird Meschanisch passen. Siehe ersten Post. 

Achja viele Grüße von der Arbeit. Und Danke auch an meiner Quelle.


----------



## XE85 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ? Update 16.03*

Ist schon ein starkes Stück ... 2 Mobohersteller behaupten steif und fest es geht, ein weiterer und AMD behaupten das gegenteil. Vielleicht sollte man sich mal einigen. Interessant wäre auch ob bei ASUS etwa (still und heimlich) auch eine neue Platinenrevision gebracht wird so wie man es beim AM2+ massenweise gemacht hat und BD dann nur auf der neuen Revision läuft.

mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ? Update 16.03*



XE85 schrieb:


> Ist schon ein starkes Stück ... 2 Mobohersteller behaupten steif und fest es geht, ein weiterer und AMD behaupten das gegenteil. Vielleicht sollte man sich mal einigen. Interessant wäre auch ob bei ASUS etwa (still und heimlich) auch eine neue Platinenrevision gebracht wird so wie man es beim AM2+ massenweise gemacht hat und BD dann nur auf der neuen Revision läuft.
> 
> mfg


 
Hast du zufällig gelesen was als Update auf der ersten Seite stand ?
Da steht alles beschrieben wie alles zusammenhängt und wie es geht. Auserdem welche einschrenkungen es gibt.
Einzoig bei ASRock bin ich noch am Fragen die rücken mit der Sprache noch nicht raus.


----------



## Headologic (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ?*



Ahab schrieb:


> Mein Gott können die sich vielleicht alle ENDLICH mal einigen und sich endlich auch mal absprechen?! Und es wäre schön von AMD auch mal etwas mehr Informationen diesbezüglich zu hören als "Lolno, srsly."   Diese Geheimniskrämerei geht mir echt auf die Ketten.


 
Da sind die MoBo-Hersteller schuld weil die mal nicht warten können und müssen groß rumposaunen. 

Und AMD will halt die Infos am Ende veröffentlichen, aber jeder rennt schon rum und schimpft AMD für den Sockelwirrwarr um Am3 am3+ ^^

Wobei jetzt wissen wir es  ich versteh nur die leute wie Ahab nich


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ? Update 16.03*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Einzoig bei ASRock bin ich noch am Fragen die rücken mit der Sprache noch nicht raus.


 
Die kommen auch noch, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, wahrscheinlich prüfen sie noch.


----------



## Headologic (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ? Update 16.03*

Oder ASRock will, weil die Boards eh schon so günstig sind, den Kunden zum Kauf eines AM3+-Boards zwingen, und evtl keine BIOS-Updates bringen.
Aber wie du schon sagst, früher oder später rücken die mit der Info schon raus.


----------



## kem2010 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ? Update 16.03*

Also wenn zum schluss herauskommt dass bulldozer wirklich auf am3 passt und alles außer der stromsparfunkiton geht, dann geh ich zu amd lauf Amok..........


----------



## Headologic (16. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ? Update 16.03*



kem2010 schrieb:


> Also wenn zum schluss herauskommt dass bulldozer wirklich auf am3 passt und alles außer der stromsparfunkiton geht, dann geh ich zu amd lauf Amok..........



Naja halt dich zurück  Vll. willst du ja ocen und kommst somit mit deinem AM3 Board nich kla. 
Die besten OCes gibts eigentlich in Verbindung mit öhm ich sag mal vollfunktionsfähigen, zur Architektur und Chipsatzpassenden Boards, also AM3+  (wie auch schon im Update-Text beschrieben) Ich denke mal was ich denke, ich denke solang irgendwann denken meine Enkel


----------



## XE85 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ? Update 16.03*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig gelesen was als Update auf der ersten Seite stand ?
> Da steht alles beschrieben wie alles zusammenhängt und wie es geht. Auserdem welche einschrenkungen es gibt.



ja das hab ich gelsen, da steht aber nicht ob man etwa neue Platinenrevisionen bringt die zB das Problem mit der Spannung beheben. 

mfg


----------



## jumperm (17. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ? Update 16.03*



XE85 schrieb:


> ja das hab ich gelsen, da steht aber nicht ob man etwa neue Platinenrevisionen bringt die zB das Problem mit der Spannung beheben.
> 
> mfg


 
warum soll man neue Revisionen rausbringen, was letztendlich zu neuen Board führt? Was bringt es dir mit einer alten Rev. wenn du dir dann eh ein neues Board holen musst.


----------



## Rolk (17. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ? Update 16.03*



XE85 schrieb:


> ja das hab ich gelsen, da steht aber nicht ob man etwa neue Platinenrevisionen bringt die zB das Problem mit der Spannung beheben.
> 
> mfg


 
Vermutlich ist das zumindest bei den besseren Boards kein Problem und bei den kleineren Boards werden dann vielleicht nur die kleinsten Bulldozer unterstützt.


----------



## XE85 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ? Update 16.03*



jumperm schrieb:


> warum soll man neue Revisionen rausbringen, was letztendlich zu neuen Board führt?



eine neue Platinenrevision ist deutlich billiger als ein komplett neues Board



Rolk schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist das zumindest bei den besseren Boards kein Problem



Das Update aus Seite 1 ließst sicher aber so das man selbst das nicht zu 100% garantieren kann.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ? Update 16.03*



XE85 schrieb:


> Das Update aus Seite 1 ließst sicher aber so das man selbst das nicht zu 100% garantieren kann.
> 
> mfg



Wahrscheinlich konnten sie das noch nicht testen, aufgrund fehlender Bulldozer Prozessoren, sie gehen halt davon aus, dass das gehen muss, weil sie die Spezifikationen für den Prozessor von AMD bekommen haben (denn irgendwann müssen sie ja auch mal mit der Produktion der AM3+ Bretter anfangen).


----------



## XE85 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ? Update 16.03*

Es ist höchst unwahschenlich das die Mobohersteller noch keine Samples bekommen haben, man muss ein neues Mainboard schließlich auch testen, das geht auch heute noch nicht ohne eine entsprechende CPU. ASUS hat also 100%ig schon ein BD Sample, eher sogar mehrere.

mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer doch noch abwärtskompatibel ? Update 16.03*

Asus hat definitiv mehrere samples erhalten ebenso wie MSI und Asrock. Von anderen herstellern weiß ich nichts aber ich gehe mal ganz stark aus das die auch einen Satz bekommen haben.

ASRock hat mir noch nichts geschrieben. Da warte ich noch auf eine Antwort also vlt heute Abend so gegen 3 uhr wird wohl dann etwas kommen hoffe ich.


----------

